# Partitioning HDD??



## shwetanshu (Dec 29, 2004)

How can i partition my HDD thru DOS and can u plz also advice some good sofware to do so??? i need a step by step tutorial. Plz.


----------



## sachinc (Dec 29, 2004)

Try this!!

*support.microsoft.com/?kbid=313348

Use partition magic


----------



## allindrome (Dec 29, 2004)

If you have a Seagate HDD , then use the Seagate Disk Manager.


----------



## manistar (Sep 4, 2008)

where can i get seagate disk manager, mine is SATA hard disk, i need to re-partion my hard disk without re-installing xp, is thr any freeware available for it


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 5, 2008)

Gparted is the answer to all your queries! Tho, its not exactly DOS based (its a bootable Linux disc) it gets the work pretty much done and easily 

BTW, don't trust any software if it says that it can resize your partition without data loss!


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey how is parted magic 3.0? Which is better Gparted or parted magic???


----------



## ranpot (Nov 22, 2008)

use paratition magic its best and easy to  use


----------

